# carb leaking after cleaning



## aswpaugh (Dec 15, 2018)

I have a Craftsman snowblower with a 6.0 hp Briggs & Stratton. I cleaned carburator and put back on. It started right up and ran but after shutting it off, it started leaking gas out of the little ports of the carburator. What causes this? Thanks!!


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

The carb needs a good looking at, sounds like the float valve seems not to be closing as it should. All the jets and openings should be cleaned.
Sid


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

put a fuel shutoff on every machine,.,.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Agree with Sid, float inlet valve is not closing or sealing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF aswpaugh

Sounds like it's leaking from too much fuel. If the float is set too high the fuel level will be too high and it will leak. If the needle wasn't attached to the float properly it might not be able to seat allowing too much fuel into the bowl and it will leak or the needle and or seat might be defective or damaged and not sealing which will also let in too much fuel and it'll leak.

.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

did you by chance loose the tiny rubber needle valve seat inside the hole the needle goes into? without it , they will leak from overflowing


----------

